# Coach in West Central Indiana?



## Oldillini (Dec 11, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Go here and see who you can find. Contact likely individuals to see if what they present is what you are looking for.

http://www.teamusa.org/usa-archery/coaching/find-an-instructor-or-coach

Arne


----------



## Barnseye (Aug 18, 2008)

I was certified 2 weeks ago as a USA level 2 coach along with another member of Pine Hill Archery club. I live Plainfield, I can help you if you would like. PM me if interested.


----------

